# Fulu Compatibility



## fishmandan50 (Jun 14, 2018)

I have a nice pair of Tri-color fulus. I was wondering whether it would be safe to put them with a group of Tropheus from Lake Tanganyika.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

I c'nt help you cause I never made such a combo...I would say you may try...


----------

